#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Monk Passing Ceremony.

## beam8

When the head Monk passes away the village/area will hold a ceremony, the Monk will be on viewing for showing respect for a while then the village/area will come together for the funeral, which is a giant fire to burn the remains, I haven't asked anyone if it is disrespectful for me to show pictures of the fire, but from what I gather it's good luck to be there and if you are especially lucky you may come home with a piece of bone.

----------

